# Dewalt DWP611PK + Porter Cable Dovetail Jig 4212 Compatibilty?



## iluvmysh (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

I hope this is the right forum. Apologies if it is not. 
I just purchased the DWP611PK and the Porter Cable 4212. I was reading both instructions and the 4212 says I need a 1/2" collet router. I looked at my router's instructions and it says I have a 1/4" collet router. Is there any way to make these two compatible?

TIA


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Rich.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rich, you should be able to get the correct bits in 1/4" shank to work with this set up.


----------



## iluvmysh (Dec 20, 2012)

Mike said:


> Rich, you should be able to get the correct bits in 1/4" shank to work with this set up.


Thank you for the welcome. 
Thanks for the input mike. I just hope that the bushing that came with the jig is still usable with the 1/4" shank. Would you happen to know?

This will be my first time using a jig/router. Thanks!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

The guide bushing won't be an issue. Finding the 7 degree dovetail bit in the PC standard 17/32" width with a 1/4" shaft might be a little tough. If you have difficulty, the free supplemental manual for the 4200 jigs (available here 4200 Series Dovetail Jigs) lists other bit combinations that may be a little easier to find in 1/4" shaft.

The supplemental manual is worth the download.


----------



## iluvmysh (Dec 20, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> The guide bushing won't be an issue. Finding the 7 degree dovetail bit in the PC standard 17/32" width with a 1/4" shaft might be a little tough. If you have difficulty, the free supplemental manual for the 4200 jigs (available here [.portercable.com/jigs/dovetail/]4200 Series Dovetail Jigs[/]) lists other bit combinations that may be a little easier to find in 1/4" shaft.
> 
> The supplemental manual is worth the download.


Great! I was ready to box this up and return it to buy a Bosch 1617 and an adapter plate. Might be overkill for an occasional once in a blue moon user.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 PC Dovetail Router Bit Set for Porter Cable 4215 Mini | eBay

2 PC Dovetail Router Bit Set for Porter Cable 4212 Jig | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-pc-Doveta...896398464?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20ce146c80


===




greenacres2 said:


> The guide bushing won't be an issue. Finding the 7 degree dovetail bit in the PC standard 17/32" width with a 1/4" shaft might be a little tough. If you have difficulty, the free supplemental manual for the 4200 jigs (available here 4200 Series Dovetail Jigs) lists other bit combinations that may be a little easier to find in 1/4" shaft.
> 
> The supplemental manual is worth the download.


----------



## iluvmysh (Dec 20, 2012)

thank you bob and earl!

one thing though. i know the 4215 template was meant for 1/4" shank bits since the template is for miniature cuts. the 4212 kit that i have doesn't include the 4215 template.

so pretty much i need (see attachment) but with c=1/4" right?


----------



## iluvmysh (Dec 20, 2012)

edit: i guess i'm unable to edit my post, but a = 17/32" b = 3/4" @ 7 degrees and c =1/4" ?


----------



## iluvmysh (Dec 20, 2012)

i just found a whiteside replacement bit on amazon for $31 (eek) Whiteside Replacement Bit, 17/32" D x 7 degrees Dovetail, 1/4" Shank, Whiteside# D7-530

it's probably more economical if i just return the router and get the bosch so i can utilize the porter cable supplied bits eh?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rich, the first link BJ posted has the two bits you need in 1/4" shank for $15. If you do decide to return the 611 do it now because Bosch is offering an additional $25 off right now.


----------



## iluvmysh (Dec 20, 2012)

Mike said:


> Rich, the first link BJ posted has the two bits you need in 1/4" shank for $15. If you do decide to return the 611 do it now because Bosch is offering an additional $25 off right now.


Thanks mike. Those are my same thoughts. 

Do you think the Mrc23evsk is worth the upgrade/better than the 1617Evspk?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

iluvmysh said:


> Thanks mike. Those are my same thoughts.
> 
> Do you think the Mrc23evsk is worth the upgrade/better than the 1617Evspk?


From reading some of Mike's comments since he got his '23--i think he'd rather have that router than a refrigerator or shoes!! His comments may yet inspire me to sell one of my 1617's and replace it with an MRC23EVSK.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rich, a picture is worth a thousand words. I am very happy with my Bosch 1601, two 1617's, two MR23's and Colt. If it is in your budget to do so go for the 23. Bosch featured this photo on their FB page, they also shared it with all their subscribers.


----------



## iluvmysh (Dec 20, 2012)

that's a beautiful setup! it was late last night when i was looking at router prices. i thought the mrc23 only cost about $30 more than 1617 but i was looking at the mrp23. anyhow, i ended up buying the 1617.  time for a pat warner clear sub base plate so i can use my porter cable template guides that came with my dovetail jig (4212) thanks again!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

My first 1617 (used, but not very much!!) came with a template guide adapter (Bosch RA1126 Templet Guide Adapter) and template guide bushings (Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Templet Guide Kit). As a novice, i saw the pop-out design and didn't think they could possible work as well as the screw-type so for months i only used PC style adapter.

In the last few months, i've been using them more and more. They allow greater plunge depth since they are flat on top, no possibility that they will come unscrewed, and i don't have to contort into a small opening to grind off my skin on the knurled nut. Quick and easy to change and i've never had an issue with them at all. I still use PC style guide bushings on occasion, but less and less often--not even with the PC dovetailing jig anymore.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## iluvmysh (Dec 20, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> My first 1617 (used, but not very much!!) came with a template guide adapter (url removed cpotoolsdotcom/bosch-ra1126-templet-guide-adapter/bshnra1126,default,pd.html?start=3&cgid=bosch-router-attachments]Bosch RA1126 Templet Guide Adapter) and template guide bushings (URL removed cpotools.com/bosch-ra1125-7-piece-templet-guide-kit/bshnra1125,default,pd.html?start=4&cgid=bosch-router-attachments]Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Templet Guide Kit). As a novice, i saw the pop-out design and didn't think they could possible work as well as the screw-type so for months i only used PC style adapter.
> 
> In the last few months, i've been using them more and more. They allow greater plunge depth since they are flat on top, no possibility that they will come unscrewed, and i don't have to contort into a small opening to grind off my skin on the knurled nut. Quick and easy to change and i've never had an issue with them at all. I still use PC style guide bushings on occasion, but less and less often--not even with the PC dovetailing jig anymore.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


that's good input Earl, thank you. So you use the RA1125 with the PC dovetail jig with no issue(s)?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rich, read the sticky thread about all the 1617 accessories. As long as the guide bushing has the same OD and length it will work.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

iluvmysh said:


> that's good input Earl, thank you. So you use the RA1125 with the PC dovetail jig with no issue(s)?


Mike is right, any bushing with the same OD (outside diameter) will work. The bushings supplied with the 4200 series jigs have a working depth just shorter than the thickness of the templates included with the system. I had to shorten one of the Bosch bushings, the 5/8" OD if i recall correctly, for the straight bit on through dovetails. Just ground it off to an acceptable length. The 3/4" is already the same working depth as the PC supplied bushing. 

The working depth in my mind is measured from the bottom of the router's base plate. The snouts on the Bosch bushings are all long compared to PC style bushings, but they mount below the base plate instead of flush with it. Before grinding anything be certain you take that difference into account.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No need to use a bushing if you use a bit with the bearing on it and no need to center the bit up in the center of the bushing ,the bearing will do all the work for you and it is always dead on with the cutters on the bit .
Pus the real plus you can take off the bearing and put them on other bits if you want..


2 PC Dovetail Router Bit Set for Keller Jig 1633 1643 | eBay

===


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Picture may help*

On the left is the 5/8" bushing from the PC 4200 kit next to an unmolested Bosch 5/8" bushing. The pair on the right are 3/4". The 5/8" Bosch i ground down is hiding and it's cold & late to look, but i ground it to the same depth as the 3/4" Bosch. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> No need to use a bushing if you use a bit with the bearing on it and no need to center the bit up in the center of the bushing ,the bearing will do all the work for you and it is always dead on .
> Pus the real plus you can take off the bearing and put them on other bits if you want..
> ...


I won't need them once i get cozy with the old Incra set-up i bought last week. Got the 16" positioner, fence and right angle jig for $100. Got the initial set-up done, and used it this morning to run the dados for a few Christmas boxes...it was very user friendly. Would have liked to try the dovetailing on it but i didn't have the time or spare material to experiment. Next week--when it's not last minute gifts, we'll get it running. Since the world didn't end on Friday i'm scrambling to finish up some stuff i didn't think i'd need to do!!!


----------



## iamnutzy1975 (Jan 3, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Rich.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


x2


----------

